# Melatonin as a aromatase inhibitor and GH agonist



## Tharayman (Apr 5, 2013)

Been reading up on a few articles on ergo-log regarding melatonin.

Seems to have strong anti estrogenic effects, and provide sharper GH spikes in conjunction with exercise! I have not tried this hormone myself, but I have seen it in pharmacies, and seems to be reasonably cheap. Anyone have some more information? Would love some anecdotal evidence


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Tharayman said:


> Been reading up on a few articles on ergo-log regarding melatonin.
> 
> Seems to have strong anti estrogenic effects, and provide sharper GH spikes in conjunction with exercise! I have not tried this hormone myself, but I have seen it in pharmacies, and seems to be reasonably cheap. Anyone have some more information? Would love some anecdotal evidence


 Yeah I've used it a bit, only for getting a good nights sleep when I really need it, it's very good for that but can't say I've ever noticed much more than that. I did use it nightly in conjunction with mk-677 as it is supposed to stop you getting desensitised to the effects but again, difficult to quantify.


----------



## TRT (Nov 19, 2015)

Tbh I use it nightly as seem to spend 30mins+ longer trying to nod off otherwise. Had no idea about the anti-e effects associated with it, got any links?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Tharayman said:


> Seems to have strong anti estrogenic effects,


 Didn't find that in my experience...

Took it daily for years when off all gear and had no effect on my E2 levels.

Take it now with TRT and still need low AI.


----------



## stargazer (Sep 14, 2017)

Tharayman said:


> Been reading up on a few articles on ergo-log regarding melatonin.
> 
> Seems to have strong anti estrogenic effects, and provide sharper GH spikes in conjunction with exercise! I have not tried this hormone myself, but I have seen it in pharmacies, and seems to be reasonably cheap. Anyone have some more information? Would love some anecdotal evidence


 Seriously, the crap spouted in the link beggars belief, the only reason i would read any of that is for damn good laugh.

I'd be careful where you get your info mate.


----------



## CarterLovesMoney (Jan 31, 2020)

Oh that just could be simple basic more quality sleep.

Better sleep means, better liver, body metabolizes estrogen better and deeper sleep = more gh output.


----------

